# top US Coaches



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

I know this is hypothetical but who should be considered in a list of the top 10 cycling coaches in the US.


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are a few that could be on a list of top coaches. 
Neal Henderson- Has been awarded coach of the year and coaches many top pros.
Hunter Allen- Wrote the book on powermeters
Allen Lim- Has worked with dozens of Pro tour riders and is always on the cutting edge.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Is this a general question or are you looking to start specific cycling training? Are you looking for someone to teach racing tactics or training? Track? Road? MTB? Each one has their advantages.


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

Its a General question geared to Road. I can tell you who most of the top riders are, Pro and Amateur but who's their Coach? Who's molding our top guys. Heck, I know at least dozen or so good coaches here in Boulder. But there is an upper echelon of coaches that uses more science than art that tend to attract top riders and they have great success with them. Who are these stars behind the talent. I mentioned several above but I know there many more.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

It depends whom he/she is coaching.


----------



## NJRoadie (May 13, 2004)

*Ferrari*

Michele Ferrari is clearly the best. Riders such as Lance Armstrong paid him hundreds of thousands of dollars for internet training programs and consultations on saddle height.


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

NJRoadie said:


> Michele Ferrari is clearly the best. Riders such as Lance Armstrong paid him hundreds of thousands of dollars for internet training programs and consultations on saddle height.


The guy was the best at what he did, Something to be said for that. In an era where everyone was doping, his coaching and methods produced winners.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Chris Carmichael.

Kevin Livingston.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> Chris Carmichael.
> 
> Kevin Livingston.


What? CC?


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

Frank Overton would be another name to through into the hat. He coined the concept of Sweetspot training and does extensive performance testing in his facility.


----------

